# What Are Signs Of Light Burn?



## oHsiN666 (May 13, 2012)

just checking to see if what i see is light burn or a nute def...its the only plant in the entire bunch that is looking shitty. the buds all look healthy but the leafs are getting faded. and not that "end of nute cycle fade" but possibly a burn or a def. i doubt its powder mold. it looks way to uniform to be that. 

i will snap pics tonight, but any advise is appreciated.


----------



## racerboy71 (May 13, 2012)

light burn looks exactly what you'd think it would look like.. the leafs will get all cryspy and well, burnt, lol...

seriously though, that's exactly how they look


----------



## MADnuggi (May 13, 2012)

before your leaves get all crispy the tops start to lose pigment, like they slowly yellow and even turn white

if it is too much light and you move the light off the tops a few inches they should recover in a day


----------



## CoralGrower (May 13, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> light burn looks exactly what you'd think it would look like.. the leafs will get all cryspy and well, burnt, lol...
> 
> seriously though, that's exactly how they look



^^^^^Yep!^^^^^^^


Usually, the discoloration happens to the area of the plant directly underneath the light. I try to keep the tops of the tallest plants at least 12 inches from the glass to prevent this.


----------



## zo0t (May 14, 2012)

da lef getz bernt from touching da light sumtimz it curlez and it becomz browned liek iz burned but from da light
br0


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 14, 2012)

^ dude, seriously shut up with that shit!!!!

to everyone else that speaks english. i may not have light burn then. i will post some pics tonight. got tied up last night and been busy. it may be something else, its the only plant looking like that. well a tad bit on another plant that is clear across the tent. i highly dount it is a nute burn, and i doubt it is a nute dif. so im puzzled. but i will post pics. thanks for the info!!!


----------



## zo0t (May 15, 2012)




----------



## TillthedayiDIE420 (May 15, 2012)

zo0t said:


> da lef getz bernt from touching da light sumtimz it curlez and it becomz browned liek iz burned but from da light
> br0





zo0t said:


>



HAHAHAHAHAHA SORRRY that made my day.... I was like wtf.... then i was like... He sounds Mexican HAHAH then i was reading it out loud in my Mexican accent and i think i sharted... hahah br0 da commintz waes funnayz!!!!!

Still no pics oHsiN??


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 17, 2012)

pics i have them now. im not here everyday. and it is DEF not light burn. and it is on a few random plants. at first i thought the plants where starting to fade. week 5 of flower. so i thought it was normal, but there is only like 4 plants that are doing this and they are not next to each other. so its very odd to me. its not a nute def. if anything it may be too much Cal/Mag....is the only thing i can really think of. i have to upload pics here shortly. please give me about 30-40 minutes.


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## zo0t (May 18, 2012)

his no light bern br0 looks liek IRON deficienency br0


----------



## MADnuggi (May 18, 2012)

yeah thats def not from the lights


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 18, 2012)

hahaha! i knew it wasn't the lights. and as far as mumble words, i will never take advise from someone who can't take the few extra seconds to type like a human being. sorry, even if it is IRON DEF, i need more input from people i respect. no offence, but you can not help me sir. thank you very kindly, but until you can type and i can understand it, i wont eve read any of your future posts.

what ever it is, it is only on the upper most top leafs, and its only on about 4, maybe 5 plants. if it is IRON DEF, what can i do most of the other plants look A++++ some are starting to turn yellow do to making buds and it getting close to the end of the cycle. so its using up the (i think Nitrogen) and losing its green. this is what i thought it was, but the pattern was off. i know that lose of nitrogen is a more uniform discoloring. and being 100% colorblind, HA!!! forget about it.


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 20, 2012)

OK!!! what i keep seeing is the leafs that are getting fucked up, are only on about 3-4 plants. and here is the kicker!!! its on on the side in which the plant is facing the light. weird? yeah, id say so. why is a IRON def (if that is what it is) only showing signs on leafs that are under the light? this is weird. im in week 6 come Tuesday and am chopping the 4 Space Bombs i have in 14 days. full strength nutes on all plants Friday night. and the only thing that is worth mentioning on all the other healthy plants is a few of them have slightly yellow tips. which indicates to me about 5% nute burn. not much at all. just at the level where the nutes could be dialed down A few mL. not much to worry bout. plus in about 3 weeks they will all be harvested (except 3 that went into the tent a week later). i have had the tent a little over crowded. so i have been able to rotate plants are move them around. they have been in the exact same spot since day 1 of flower. and now 1 plant that appeared to have a def is appearing to have light burn. 1 plant under the light gets light burn? weak ass strain, lol!! nah, i shouldn't say that, shes the one with the forearm size bud busting out on top. 

so!!! IF it is an Iron def. what can i do about it? and why is it only happening on the side that the light is facing??


----------



## zo0t (May 21, 2012)

iron iz IMMOBILE MICRO NUTRIENTZ it needz da K to make it circulate, iz probably to late br0 the deficiency will keep getting worst happent to me oncebut with zinc yer only hope iz to harvest early as soon as most herz ternz br0wn br0


----------



## BeaverHuntr (May 21, 2012)

have never seen light burn like that, usually the leaves just get dried out and turn crispy.. That look kinds of rusty like cal/mag but I'm sure you know what your doing when feeding, I dunno dude.


----------



## oHsiN666 (May 25, 2012)

IT IS LIGHT BURN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ONLY ON 1 SIDE OF PLANT AND IT never spread to any other leafs. it is impossible to pin point a def without seeing the plant in person. cameras pick up all kinds of light. but hey, you there one that asked to see a pic. if it was a def, then why was it only on a few leafs??? the ones closest to the light??? damn man, i thought you knew your shit zooty punity. 


AND bh!!! i do know my shit. i raised the light, turned the plants around and then it stopped. the leafs that were effected dried up and got crispy. as a "light burn' wou;d do. maybe zoot is more colorblind then i am. i wouldn't have posted the pics if i could see color better. and i do not know for the life of me would get a nute burn. i feed perfectly. and if it was a def then a lot more then 3 plants would be affected. and not just on 1 side. but yeah i got it all under control. thanks for the help none the less. i fixed it.


----------

